# Throttle Body Question



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

Hi everyone ... I'd like to know what's the diameter of a 240sx throttle body ? Are the S13-S14 has the same or one is bigger ? Because I need a 64mm and someone told me the 240sx has 64mm TB.

Txk, Yann


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

NiS[sX]mO said:


> Hi everyone ... I'd like to know what's the diameter of a 240sx throttle body ? Are the S13-S14 has the same or one is bigger ? Because I need a 64mm and someone told me the 240sx has 64mm TB.
> 
> Txk, Yann


S13 and S14 throttle body are the same.


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> S13 and S14 throttle body are the same.


Ok cool. And now do you know the diameter ?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

NiS[sX]mO said:


> Ok cool. And now do you know the diameter ?


Should be 60 mm.


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> Should be 60 mm.


Ok. Thanks guys, I'll try to find a larger TB than the 240sx's one.

Yann


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

q45 throttle body is huge


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

Joel said:


> q45 throttle body is huge


yes I know ... but maybe too huge


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Ive heard s14 sr20de throttle body is bigger than the DET version


----------

